# Will children and parents hate us if we do a non-candy Halloween snack?



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I wasn't allowed to Trick or Treat when I was a kid for religious reasons and I always enjoyed have really good treats when I was a young adult living in my own place (i.e. full size candy bars). I lived in an area that heavily Orthodox and we had very few visits.

But now we have a two year old who doesn't know what candy is and I'd like to keep it that way + model good behavior. He does understand super-desirable snacks though of the cheddar bunny/veggie booty model.

I was think some mini bags of veggie booty or packs of trail mix or cashews from Trader Joes and maybe some mini play dough for Trick or Treaters.

Assuming we get polite reactions, will everyone hate us? Would you?


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Personally, I would greatly appreciate it! DD gets just too much candy, and I would think playdoh or a healthy snack showed a great deal of thoughtfulness.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I never let my kids eat anything opened.


----------



## SimonMom (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JudiAU* 
I wasn't allowed to Trick or Treat when I was a kid for religious reasons and I always enjoyed have really good treats when I was a young adult living in my own place (i.e. full size candy bars). I lived in an area that heavily Orthodox and we had very few visits.

But now we have a two year old who doesn't know what candy is and I'd like to keep it that way + model good behavior. He does understand super-desirable snacks though of the cheddar bunny/veggie booty model.

I was think some mini bags of veggie booty or packs of trail mix or cashews from Trader Joes and maybe some mini play dough for Trick or Treaters.

Assuming we get polite reactions, will everyone hate us? Would you?


First, I have to say I was you a few years ago before my kids start toting. lol
We bought organic mini chocolates to hand out. Honestly, now I would roll my eyes at a house like yours, but not hate you.

Really, TOTing is about candy and dressing up. If you don't want to participate then don't participate. But if parents are allowing there kids to tot and enjoy the holiday, then they're expecting candy.

So I vote either don't participate at all, or participate and join in the spirit of halloween! It's one night a year, and lots of fun. Kids do anticipate the candy, not veggie booty.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I do think anything not pre-packaged is likely to get tossed. But, my kids would love the playdoh.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

even as a trick or treater, i loved houses like that! i would occasionally get bags of pretzels, or goldfish, or crackers or something and it was something DIFFERENT. My mom hardly ever bought me snacks like that anyway, so even if it wasn't a sugary treat it was still a "treat". when you have 100+ chocolate bars, having a few things that you only have ONE of makes it more exciting!

The only houses I hated were the ones that had the "child's play" mix.. blech. smarties and tootsie rolls? Boooooring. As a kid there were occasionally houses that I wanted to walk away from without taking candy but didn't want to be rude. It just wasn't worth the weight it added to the bag! lol.


----------



## SkyMomma (Jul 13, 2006)

I would love you! But I'm not so sure about DS1...it would depend on the snack. Pirates booty, you'd get a thumbs up. Veggie booty or nuts, not so much.

I think you'd get a mixed reaction from the kids...growing up my mom didn't let us have sugar, but we did TOT (& trade in candy). She popped huge amounts of popcorn, coated with lots of butter & salt & gave it out in wax papaer bags (OK, this was the 70s). A few kids would be disapointed, but most of them were thrilled (parents 2 - for themselves). Our house was the 'popcorn' house, kids would visit specifically for that.

I say go for it.


----------



## suabel (May 24, 2005)

Veggie Booty does come in individual bags. I'd be thrilled if my kids got some. They usually do get some things like that (prepackage pretzels and the like) and they totally get eaten.


----------



## Sotevenn (Jan 4, 2007)

We gave out coloring books & activity books last year & the kids were really excited. Some neighbors did juice boxes, pretzels, fruit leather, stickers, playdough & all reported the kids loved it so they plan to do it again.


----------



## kermittfrog (Sep 25, 2008)

i dont think op is talking about getting veggie booty and putting it in zippy bags, i think she is thinking of the snack size bags that come in a 10 or 12 pack. kind of lunchbox sized.... i dont see any difference between booty and cheetos for TOT purposes...... i think it would be cool. almost like pirately dressed up snack ....


----------



## m.m.m. (Oct 23, 2009)

anything prepackaged would be okay, we've gotten mini erasors (like Halloween themed), pencils (same), all kinds of stuff outisde of the food-theme.

And we don't keep the candy in the house. I sneak a coupe and the kids each get a few for that week...then the rest goes with DH to work. I get the kids each a small token toy or something small to "trade the candy in for," and they're usually more excited about that anyways. Money spent on the toys is money saved at dentist


----------



## m.m.m. (Oct 23, 2009)

And last year someone gave the kids each an apple. And I felt horrible, but it had to get tossed. HATE throwing away food....but seriously. That was weird.


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it's great. DD would love it, since what she enjoys is the activity of TOT much more than the candy (much of which she can't eat anyway due to allergies). Play-doh would be loved and adored, nuts would be great, a snack mix (if it was allergen-free) would be cool, too.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimonMom* 
First, I have to say I was you a few years ago before my kids start toting. lol
We bought organic mini chocolates to hand out. Honestly, now I would roll my eyes at a house like yours, but not hate you.

Really, TOTing is about candy and dressing up. If you don't want to participate then don't participate. But if parents are allowing there kids to tot and enjoy the holiday, then they're expecting candy.

So I vote either don't participate at all, or participate and join in the spirit of halloween! It's one night a year, and lots of fun. Kids do anticipate the candy, not veggie booty.









Yes, yes, yes, a thousand times, YES!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I've found everyone loves fun little toys. The kids get plenty of candy at other houses, and often their parents limit them on how much of it they can have at a certain time, so non candy items are excluded from their limits, and can simply be enjoyed immediately. Parents of course like non-candy treats, it something they don't have to set limits on, or check for tampering/expiration date.

Around here toys are especially popular for the families that keep kosher, since they don't have to check if we're a kosher household.

I try to have things that children of various age groups will enjoy. Decks of playing cards are a huge hit. They are pretty expensive if purchased individually (we buy them in bulk at Costco,) so they are a really nice thing to get. They can be used over and over and are appropriate from a pretty young age all the way up through adulthood. Other toys I've given out over the years that have been popular are mini yo-yos, spider rings, balloons and scissor action bats. Things that have been a bit more ho-hum are stickers (popular only with the really little ones) and party favor type stuff (again more popular with the little ones.) I always make sure I have some thing that is OK for the under 3 yo crowd too, such as crayons.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Just wanted to add, that one of the ways I plan to combat the "too much candy" issue, is a day or after trick or treating we pick out all the candy we're going to use to decorate our gingerbread house at Christmas and I pack it away until then. Since the gingerbread houses don't get eaten (since they sit out for several weeks) it's not a big deal if it's two month old Candy. As kids were always excited to pick out that candy and didn't miss it at all.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:

And last year someone gave the kids each an apple. And I felt horrible, but it had to get tossed. HATE throwing away food....but seriously. That was weird.
No one seems to do that anymore, but when I was a kid there were always at least a few families that did fruit.

I remember always loving anything different. Don't get me wrong, I like my candy but even something kind of tame like pretzles or erasers was a big deal because it was different. My daughter seems to feel the same way and that child LOVES HER CANDY.


----------



## MorgnsGrl (Dec 14, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Just wanted to add, that one of the ways I plan to combat the "too much candy" issue, is a day or after trick or treating we pick out all the candy we're going to use to decorate our gingerbread house at Christmas and I pack it away until then. Since the gingerbread houses don't get eaten (since they sit out for several weeks) it's not a big deal if it's two month old Candy. As kids were always excited to pick out that candy and didn't miss it at all.

This is a GREAT idea - thanks for sharing it. We're totally going to do that this year.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere (Jul 18, 2008)

we give out little toys from oriental trading. the kids always love it. one year we gave out whistles and you could hear the kids playing with them all over the neighborhood. it made me feel good.









we only had one jerk mom say "what? no candy??"


----------



## MorgnsGrl (Dec 14, 2001)

I'd be fine with it. My son really likes candy, but he's been just as happy with anything else he's be given while trick-or-treating. He's gotten pretzels, little packets of crackers, and granola bars as well as pencils/erasers/bouncy balls, and liked everything. I agree with the people who've said that something a little bit "different" from the more traditional candy is extra fun and exciting!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I love the smell of those Halloween erasers after they've been in the bag with all the candy. Like a tire that ran through a chocolate puddle.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
I love the smell of those Halloween erasers after they've been in the bag with all the candy. Like a tire that ran through a chocolate puddle.

I wonder if I'm the only one who's going to rummage through their kid's candy so I can sniff an eraser?


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MorgnsGrl* 
bouncy balls

I forgot those on my list of treats that were a big hit amongst all age groups. I got them in black and orange and they went over really well. Even bigger than the balloons with the older set.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

I had serious allergies as a kid and couldn't eat any candy so I was always so happy to get something I could use!


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

We're chocolate fiends here, and we'd be totally fine with some non-candy treat.









It's "trick or treat!" not "trick or sugar!"


----------



## dknees (Dec 12, 2005)

My ds would be fine with a non-candy treat, but the neighbors in our area who've tried giving out healthy treats in years passed all got egged.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My dd loves getting the little play-doh things.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

We're giving out floam this year. We hardly get any kids and I don't want to eat the leftovers







!


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

I wouldn't mind a bit as long as it was prepackaged. And I figure as long as it was still a _treat_ (not carrot sticks, or something) that most kids wouldn't mind. The sheer variety they get is half the fun for them, IMO. I also think that the Play-Doh or bouncy balls, or some other small toy, sounds like a lot of fun. And in the candy-overload, I think my kids would really covet that kind of thing.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

You can't please everyone with your Halloween treats, so you may as well get something you like that fits in with your values and not sweat it, especially since you might end up with some leftovers. I think it makes things more fun. It'd be awfully boring if everyone gave out Snickers and Milky Ways.

Anyway, my daughter would be beyond thrilled with the Play-doh, and the Veggie Booty would be a real treat. She _might_ pass on trail mix or the nuts, but I'd be happy to help her with it







.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

We have one neighbor who doesn't do candy. My kids are fine with it. Sometimes they think the stuff is cool, sometimes not.

In terms of what to give out that's not candy - I think snack packs of veggie booty or something like that is fine. I would NOT give nuts. Too many kids with allergies. If you give a highly allergic kid a whole thing of cashews, you may mean that they have to throw out a lot of candy.

Also, I don't really like the cheap, plastic junk of the type that comes from the dollar store or oriental trading. I'd rather have candy. Really. After spending several weeks this summer cleaning out my kids' rooms, I've thrown out a lot of cheap, broken crap. They get played with once, and then discarded. It's made me vow to never do goodie bags again at birthday parties that have cheap toys. In terms of carbon footprint, honestly, I'd rather have the candy!


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:

we only had one jerk mom say "what? no candy??"
You know what she was really thinking, right? Oh no! A whistle!


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Non-candy treats add variety! Just don't hand out raisins, no one likes raisins







I can honestly say that raisins are the only "treats" that might make us hate you lol, that or religious tracts.


----------



## FnkyGreenMama (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
You can't please everyone with your Halloween treats, so you may as well get something you like that fits in with your values and not sweat it, especially since you might end up with some leftovers. I think it makes things more fun.

I agree with this. We have given out fruit leather for the past 2 years and will again this year. A number of parents made positive comments and we feel good about giving a healthier alternative (not knocking candy, because I love candy!!!). We have allergies here, too, so we stick with what we can eat if there are leftovers







.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

I dunno, last year I made caramel apples for the kids I know. But the stuff I bought was boxes of raisins and fruit snacks (which you can usually buy Halloween-geared packages of this stuff). I also got a small bag of the mixed candy, the cheap stuff. I felt like at least I was offering a little healthier options than just candy. A lot of the kids were excited about the fruit snacks and a few really liked the raisins too.

Personally, I just always buy stuff I like. We end up with leftover treats that DH will sit around a eat for the next week, so it might as well be stuff we like.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

some people round here give fruit likes apples, oranges, bananas or little box's of raisins so no, actually i think having something other than sweets is a good thing, all kiddies are going to be getting loads anyway.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
I love the smell of those Halloween erasers after they've been in the bag with all the candy. Like a tire that ran through a chocolate puddle.









:


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

I am always so glad when my kids get something other than candy. They love the little spider rings, pencils, bubbles, pretzels, etc. I say go with what you are comfortable with. Variety is great. We did play-doh last year & everyone seemed to like it, plus my kids enjoyed the left overs.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

My dd would love some veggie booty, erasers, play-doh, whistles, spider rings, vampire teeth, fruit leather AND raisins.









It doesn't all have to be candy.









Dd loves the non-candy things as much as the candy. A treat is a treat IMO.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

we are going to have little bags of pretzels, bubbles, playdoh, and candy. We get A LOT of teenagers (most without costumes and using their bookbags to trick or treat) so they will get candy, but the younger set will get the other stuff.

I would more non-candy stuff....I loved it as a kid and would love it as a parent.


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

Mine love the non-candy stuff ALOT (actually more than the candy). Stickers, those stretchy things, bubbles, play doh, etc... Major hits because they last a lot longer than a single candy bar. In the past I have given out little bags of microwave popcorn. Younger kids seem to love them! This year I got goldfish because Wal-mart did not have the themed bags of popcorn. I asked my kids and they thought they were COOL beyond COOL.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
we are going to have little bags of pretzels, bubbles, playdoh, and candy. We get A LOT of teenagers (most without costumes and using their bookbags to trick or treat) so they will get candy, but the younger set will get the other stuff.

I would more non-candy stuff....I loved it as a kid and would love it as a parent.

If teens don't have costumes I make them wear glow in the dark vampire teeth before I will give them candy.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m.m.m.* 
And last year someone gave the kids each an apple. And I felt horrible, but it had to get tossed. HATE throwing away food....but seriously. That was weird.

Why did you have to throw it away? Was it rotten or just because it wasn't commercially packaged? Around here its fairly common to get an apple, especially from people who have apple trees in their yards or who have family connections to an orchard. We always just wash them up and eat them. Is that weird?


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
If teens don't have costumes I make them wear glow in the dark vampire teeth before I will give them candy.


















My husband makes them do something like answer a math problem if they're not dressed up. I'm shocked we've never had our house egged.


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Princess ConsuelaB* 
Non-candy treats add variety! Just don't hand out raisins, no one likes raisins







I can honestly say that raisins are the only "treats" that might make us hate you lol, that or religious tracts.

I so agree







That our toothbrushes









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 







My husband makes them do something like answer a math problem if they're not dressed up. I'm shocked we've never had our house egged.

I make them come up with a "costume". I tell them to make up something they could be dressed up as they are, some of the kids come up with some great stuff right off the tops of their heads.

I have heard of parents giving out small waters or juice boxes which seem great after all that walking.


----------



## r&mmommy (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
Why did you have to throw it away? Was it rotten or just because it wasn't commercially packaged? Around here its fairly common to get an apple, especially from people who have apple trees in their yards or who have family connections to an orchard. We always just wash them up and eat them. Is that weird?

Not the OP, but one of the things I remember from tot growing up was that fruit can be too easily tampered with (ie: razor blades and the like..)
Personally, I think prepackaged veggie booty would be great. I love it when we (I mean the kids..) get pretzels, goldfish, animal crackers etc. Much better than the cement hard tootsie rolls. And this is coming from a mama who loves her kids Halloween candy


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I want to give out something that's either not candy, not cheap toys, or not cheap candy. So maybe some Lindor pumpkins. Or maybe homemade playdoh (or maybe flubber?). I have black food colouring, so maybe I'd use that. I thought about homemade candy apples, but I do hesitate to give out homemade, though there is a woman in the neighbourhood who gives out fresh homemade chocolate chip cookies.
We usually get less than 10 treaters, because we're so rural, so I figure I could give out something nicer/bigger.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I wouldn't let my kids have anything homemade unless I knew the person who made it.

Lindor is yummy.

I kind of like tootsie rolls.







I always eat dd's.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r&mmommy* 
Not the OP, but one of the things I remember from tot growing up was that fruit can be too easily tampered with (ie: razor blades and the like..)

There has never been a case of a razor blade in fruit.

Only 2 children have ever died from poisoned candy and the candy was poisoned by relatives!

(I don't know if this quote is too long)

"According to investigators such as Bannatyne (1998, 2001), Rogers (2002), and Skal (2002), however, there have to date been only two known childhood deaths as a result of poisoned candy, and in both cases the children in question were poisoned by family members or relatives rather than strangers. Ironically, "in both cases, family members apparently used the legend (of strangers as perpetrators) to deflect suspicion from themselves onto shadow bogeymen elsewhere in the community" (Ellis, 1994, p. 27). No evidence exists to suggest that strangers have ever perpetrated such a crime. As noted by Bannatyne (2001): "According to police reports and studies, not one child has been killed by a sadistic stranger lying in wait on Halloween with a deadly treat" (p. 222). The lack of any actual evidence of strangers poisoning children's candy has not deterred its widespread belief, however, and it was and continues to be an "urban legend," largely if inaccurately accepted as fact by a significant number of Americans (Skal, 2002).

Another prominent Halloween urban legend involves adults placing razor blades in apples and giving them to trick-or-treaters. Like rumors regarding poisoned candy, sociologists date the origin of the razor blades legend to the late 1960s and early 1970s, a time of growing adult fears about the safety of children, the danger of crime, and other social ills (Best & Horiuchi, 1985). Despite popular rumors to the contrary, there is no recorded incident of a child dying from biting into an apple with a razor blade in it (Bannatyne, 2001). Rumors of poisoned candy and razor blades in apples continue to be generated, however, and have led to some interesting responses within various communities. For example, many hospitals offered to X-ray children's trick-or-treat bags beginning in the 1970s (Ellis, 1994). Most eventually stopped, however, as they rarely found anything, X-rays cannot detect poison, and because the American Association of Poison Control (AAPC) noted in 1987 that X-rays detected foreign bodies such as metal in food only 14% of the time (Ellis, 1994). Citing fears of liability lawsuits if children were harmed by X-rayed candy, the AAPC advised hospitals to stop the practice, and most eventually did so."
http://www.nasponline.org/publicatio...halloween.aspx


----------



## r&mmommy (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

There has never been a case of a razor blade in fruit.

Only 2 children have ever died from poisoned candy and the candy was poisoned by relatives!
I'm sorry, I didn't mean to imply that it happened. Simply that because fruit is essentially "open" that it *could* be. That was one of the rules when we tot a very, very long time ago....


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 







My husband makes them do something like answer a math problem if they're not dressed up. I'm shocked we've never had our house egged.

Hey, they're dressed! They're dressed as typical American teenagers


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

we love getting Play doh and my kids are just thrilled to have full bag it doesn't all have to be candy.
I would skip the nuts though b/c so many kids have allergies.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Also, I don't really like the cheap, plastic junk of the type that comes from the dollar store or oriental trading. I'd rather have candy. Really. After spending several weeks this summer cleaning out my kids' rooms, I've thrown out a lot of cheap, broken crap. They get played with once, and then discarded. It's made me vow to never do goodie bags again at birthday parties that have cheap toys. In terms of carbon footprint, honestly, I'd rather have the candy!

1000x yes! First off, we get waaay too much of that junk as it is. The kids had a Halloween party at the YMCA yesterday and both came home with a bag full of that stuff. Second off, they never, _ever_, end up with identical stuff and a fight will then ensue complete with whining and complaining. The idea that you should be grateful for people giving you something, regardless of what it may be, is one we're still working on. Finally, once you get past those, the stuff will inevitably break. Only just ONE will break, so the other child teases the first or they fight over it or....you get the idea. Healthy snack food, candy, pure sugar, I don't care, but enough with the cheap disposible toys. They breed at night and are already conspiring to take over the house and I think I'm onto their plan to overthrow my jeep as well!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

So my absolutely FAVORITE house to trick or treat at was a woman who hand-made little ghosts, pumpkins, witches - every year it was something different - and I loved it!

We went every year, even after moving out of the neighborhood - it was always the first house we went to so that she wouldn't run out. She died when I was a teenager, but we loved tot'ing at her house!


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Princess ConsuelaB* 
Hey, they're dressed! They're dressed as typical American teenagers


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
So my absolutely FAVORITE house to trick or treat at was a woman who hand-made little ghosts, pumpkins, witches - every year it was something different - and I loved it!

We went every year, even after moving out of the neighborhood - it was always the first house we went to so that she wouldn't run out. She died when I was a teenager, but we loved tot'ing at her house!

That's cute! What did she make them out of?


----------



## clicksab (Oct 15, 2006)

I think veggie booty would be good, as long as it's pre-packaged. I'm another mom who doesn't want a little cheap toy that my kiddo will play with for only ten minutes. Play-dough would probably be good for most...my kid still tries to eat the stuff, or smush it into any available surface, so it's on our personal avoid list.
I would ditto the no-nuts because of allergies. My DD is allergic to nuts and TOT is a nightmare for us (but we do it anyways, of course!)


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
There has never been a case of a razor blade in fruit.

Only 2 children have ever died from poisoned candy and the candy was poisoned by relatives!

(I don't know if this quote is too long)

"According to investigators such as Bannatyne (1998, 2001), Rogers (2002), and Skal (2002), however, there have to date been only two known childhood deaths as a result of poisoned candy, and in both cases the children in question were poisoned by family members or relatives rather than strangers. Ironically, "in both cases, family members apparently used the legend (of strangers as perpetrators) to deflect suspicion from themselves onto shadow bogeymen elsewhere in the community" (Ellis, 1994, p. 27). No evidence exists to suggest that strangers have ever perpetrated such a crime. As noted by Bannatyne (2001): "According to police reports and studies, not one child has been killed by a sadistic stranger lying in wait on Halloween with a deadly treat" (p. 222). The lack of any actual evidence of strangers poisoning children's candy has not deterred its widespread belief, however, and it was and continues to be an "urban legend," largely if inaccurately accepted as fact by a significant number of Americans (Skal, 2002).

Another prominent Halloween urban legend involves adults placing razor blades in apples and giving them to trick-or-treaters. Like rumors regarding poisoned candy, sociologists date the origin of the razor blades legend to the late 1960s and early 1970s, a time of growing adult fears about the safety of children, the danger of crime, and other social ills (Best & Horiuchi, 1985). Despite popular rumors to the contrary, there is no recorded incident of a child dying from biting into an apple with a razor blade in it (Bannatyne, 2001). Rumors of poisoned candy and razor blades in apples continue to be generated, however, and have led to some interesting responses within various communities. For example, many hospitals offered to X-ray children's trick-or-treat bags beginning in the 1970s (Ellis, 1994). Most eventually stopped, however, as they rarely found anything, X-rays cannot detect poison, and because the American Association of Poison Control (AAPC) noted in 1987 that X-rays detected foreign bodies such as metal in food only 14% of the time (Ellis, 1994). Citing fears of liability lawsuits if children were harmed by X-rayed candy, the AAPC advised hospitals to stop the practice, and most eventually did so."
http://www.nasponline.org/publicatio...halloween.aspx

Wow. That is very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r&mmommy* 
I'm sorry, I didn't mean to imply that it happened. Simply that because fruit is essentially "open" that it *could* be. That was one of the rules when we tot a very, very long time ago....

That whole thing was huge when I was a kid. But, we never got rid of anything. Mom and dad just looked it all over before we ate it. Even if razor blades were really being put in apples, I can't see any possible way that one could be put in without it being noticeable upon inspection, yk?


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I'd love for my kids to get veggie booty, but I wouldn't spend the money on it for ToTers because many of them wouldn't like it. Maybe if you had more than one option and let them choose, so it wouldn't get wasted.... we don't give out candy because we never live anywhere with ToTers.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimonMom* 
First, I have to say I was you a few years ago before my kids start toting. lol
We bought organic mini chocolates to hand out. Honestly, now I would roll my eyes at a house like yours, but not hate you.

Really, TOTing is about candy and dressing up. If you don't want to participate then don't participate. But if parents are allowing there kids to tot and enjoy the holiday, then they're expecting candy.

So I vote either don't participate at all, or participate and join in the spirit of halloween! It's one night a year, and lots of fun. Kids do anticipate the candy, not veggie booty.









I laughed at this... however we're not eye rollers.









The year I was trying to model good eating habits on Hallowe'en, we had a basket of bags of pretzels, pencils, erasers, playdough, and bouncy balls and just let the kids pick. Everyone was polite, but I wouldn't say everyone was hopping up and down.

Last year we had a similar mix, except with candy. All the candy went; the rest didn't. At all.

This year I'm waffling on what I'll do at home. For our school party I'm putting gummies on skewers so you know I've fallen to the dark side. But no matter what you're giving out at your house my son would probably be thrilled and say thank you.

On the apples issue... my mum always cut them up and baked with them, supposedly to look for the blades. I personally figure if someone's going to inject an apple, they can probably inject a snickers bar too.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Last year we had a mix of candy and toys. All of it went. The younger kids were so excited about the toys. The candy mostly went to older kids and tweens/teens.

This year we have:
Candy
Mini cans of PlayDoh
Stickers
Pencils
Erasers
Glow in the dark bracelets
Eyeball bouncy balls
Glow in the dark bats
Small bottles of bubbles in halloween themes


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

my fave thing to get was always a juice box. All that walking and candy eating always made me soooo thirsty. A drink was the best.


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

The fear and paranoia about poison or raxor blades are so silly. There is nothing to fear. I would let my kids eat any homemade treats they were offered.

In terms of the OPs question- my kids always like baggies of pretzels or plain chips, craisins, cereal mix, bagel chips, teddy grahams, etc. Yogurt covered raisins are liked, too.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JudiAU* 
I wasn't allowed to Trick or Treat when I was a kid for religious reasons and I always enjoyed have really good treats when I was a young adult living in my own place (i.e. full size candy bars). I lived in an area that heavily Orthodox and we had very few visits.

But now we have a two year old who doesn't know what candy is and I'd like to keep it that way + model good behavior. He does understand super-desirable snacks though of the cheddar bunny/veggie booty model.

I was think some mini bags of veggie booty or packs of trail mix or cashews from Trader Joes and maybe some mini play dough for Trick or Treaters.

Assuming we get polite reactions, will everyone hate us? Would you?

I did not read the other replies, but here's my gut reaction:

-Our family would love the candy. (Edit- I meant trail mix- Freudian slip, rofl!)
-Some families might be skeezed out by your making the bags yourself, even if most people know the razors-in-apples is a myth.
-I'm not sure if Snickers etc. are nut-free on the outside, or if nut-allergic children are allowed ToTing due to thre risk, but I'm thinking that there is a possibility that some children do, and that maybe this is because the commercial candies are not nut-contaminated on the outside, but that your bags almost certainly would be if you had homemade trail mix in them, and therefore that you should do a totally nut-free snack, just in case.
-My child would LOVE a mini-Play-Doh thing. She knows what candy is. We don't have it often. She loves it. LOVES it. But she loves play-doh more. Older kids, I doubt would have the same appreciation.

I'm sure this thread has descended into a frothing argument about any number of subsequent points, so I'm unsubbing from it, but that's my two cents.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

When I was a kid the local hospital would xray everybody's candy to make sure there were no razor blades in anything. It's not like my parents were super paranoid.... everybody did it. As I look back it's so ridiculous... and expensive!

But I still wouldn't eat or let my kid eat anything that wasn't prepackaged.

As to the original question- it's all good! Whatever you hand out we would gratefully take and say "Thank you!"


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

I find veggie booty weird, if I want vegetables I eat vegetables, if I want junk food, I want junk food. Veggie seems to leave out the good parts of both -- it's like eating packing peanuts that someones colored with a faded green marker.

I also wouldn't do cashews for all the reasons here -- between choking and allergies they really aren't safe for little ones, and not what the older ones are expecting.

But even at 10 he'd love playdough, and gak or something would be even better (maybe "magic oobleck powder? cornstarch with a little green foodcoloring and directions to add water?). He'd be thrilled with a bottle of water. Stickers or temp tatoos would also be appreciated.

I should add that one of my 10 year old's favorite houses gives "weird" things. Two years ago it was little hand typed (typed! on a typewriter, you could tell by the way that one letter was "off" every time it appeared) and photocopied booklets of the neighbor's favorite "inspirational quotes" from children's literature. We also take new kids every year, from other neighborhoods where ToT isn't big, and DS and his friends always tell them "let's go see what X has, she has the coolest house, and she gives the funniest things".

What they don't like are things that are designed for little kids, and carry the assumption that ToT is for little kids. At 10 they're at this wonderful in between stage, and they don't want to be reminded by Dora the Explorer stickers that they're outgrowing something that they love.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

My ds would LOVE your house if you gave out playdough. He hates all candy (except plain m&m's, plain hershey's bars and plain hershey's kisses). He would be thrilled with a little thing of playdough though. It would be the highlight of his night


----------



## m.m.m. (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
Why did you have to throw it away? Was it rotten or just because it wasn't commercially packaged? Around here its fairly common to get an apple, especially from people who have apple trees in their yards or who have family connections to an orchard. We always just wash them up and eat them. Is that weird?

Different area then maybe? Different habits, whatnot , I suppose.
But no, I don't let my kids eat random food from strangers. They do enjoy going out to TOT, but people where we live tend towards prepackaged goods. If it were a homemade cookie, I wouldn't let them eat that either, if it were not from a family I don't know personally.

As I said before, they don't even really get to eat the candy they collect, not that it's much.

Irrational, probably. But it still weirds me out...I guess I don';t even have a reason why!


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

IF you do pre-packaged mini bags of fishie crackers or pretzels or what have you, ALSO buy candy. It is Halloween. Just give 'em candy! I have - on some years when I remember - bought a couple packs of the individually packed teddy grahams or something like that, for the REALLY little trick or treaters that can't have most kinds of candy. Those moms and kids (we are talking one year olds and some two year olds - no one older) DO like that but I think you can have it as a CHOICE but not the only thing - unless you want to get egged or tp'd by the older kids...

One exception is the glow in the dark bracelets or necklaces. Those are cool and are loved by all it seems. But expensive if you get a lot of trick or treaters...


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

I think play doh, bubbles, erasers, pencils, finger paints or other paints (I know we got tiny pots cheaply to use in party bags when I worked as a nanny), little gluesticks, stickers etc, things that can be used up, make a wonderful treat for the younger crowd. I would appreciate it for DD, and I know that we would have appreciated it for the toddlers and pre-schoolers I used to nanny for too.

Older ones, I don't know. But I might try pencils, erasers, maybe stickers with the older kids too. Teens I don't know. But where I live teens don't do TOT (they seem to find it beneath them), they go to Halloween parties instead.


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

Very few people will let their child eat anything that wasn't in a sealed package...so while I might avoid any foodstuffs, I definitely think that Play-doh would be awesome. Personally I would do little gift baggies with some Play-doh and maybe some Halloween stickers or cool pencils or something. As a kid I think I would have enjoyed that just as much as candy...half the time I didn't eat the sort of candy that people were giving out anyway.


----------



## r&mmommy (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
That whole thing was huge when I was a kid. But, we never got rid of anything. Mom and dad just looked it all over before we ate it. Even if razor blades were really being put in apples, I can't see any possible way that one could be put in without it being noticeable upon inspection, yk?

You really don't have to convince me - I've known the truth about tampered candy for years - I've been the one lamenting about the demise of TOT based on fear mongering with little evidence. That said, I don't like the idea of unwrapped snacks. Not from a "tampering" perspective, but from a "I don't know about someone else's quality control" issue (I have many, many real and valid reasons for that little prejudice but I won't bore/gross you all out with details) People around here don't give out unwrapped candy/food - It's simply not done.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
I never let my kids eat anything opened.

I would love it if they got crayons or something though.
I remember when I was little we always made a special trip to my dentists house a couple of streets over to get a new tooth brush.
I liked going there because it was something different.


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

I would skip anything with nuts just because of allergies (my DS is allergic to peanuts and tree nuts). Otherwise I'd say anything pre-packaged is fine! With the allergies in my house it is easier for me to be able to read a label before giving it to my DS. My DD is particularly excited about stickers, pencils and other non-candy items.

(But please NO play-doh ... I hate play-doh and hope my kids forget we have it, LOL.)


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Princess ConsuelaB* 
Hey, they're dressed! They're dressed as typical American teenagers









DS wanted to go to a Hallowe'en party as a squeegee kid. I asked how anyone would be able to tell what he was once he put down the squeegee for something to eat or drink. His typical dress is, shall we say, casual in the extreme







.

I think it's great to hand out something other than candy, but I don't like unpackaged food like homemade goods. Even aside from intentional sabotage, I don't know the conditions it's been in - the cleanliness of the kitchen, the health of the baker etc. Unless I know the person, it's likely to be tossed.

I don't mind apples or other fruit. As long as the toys or other non-food items were not plastic junk, I'd be happy with them too.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I've given out non candy stuff before, no one has ever complained. Mind you, how much attention do they actually give to what's going in the bag from each individual house?

I throw out unpackaged stuff, candy from China, unlabled candy. Dh and I eat all the allergen stuff, the kids get the rest, and something to make up for what we take. Chili chocolate is top of their list this year for their compensation.

Just don't give religious tracts. Dd1's friend's mom did that last year, we weren't impressed.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

On the issue of nuts....

Halloween candy is already loaded with nut products or contaminated by nut products. I don't see how giving out nuts is much different. Anyone who is allergic to nuts is going to be stuck eating Starbursts and Smarties, anyway.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
There has never been a case of a razor blade in fruit.

Only 2 children have ever died from poisoned candy and the candy was poisoned by relatives!

(I don't know if this quote is too long)

"According to investigators such as Bannatyne (1998, 2001), Rogers (2002), and Skal (2002), however, there have to date been only two known childhood deaths as a result of poisoned candy, and in both cases the children in question were poisoned by family members or relatives rather than strangers. Ironically, "in both cases, family members apparently used the legend (of strangers as perpetrators) to deflect suspicion from themselves onto shadow bogeymen elsewhere in the community" (Ellis, 1994, p. 27). No evidence exists to suggest that strangers have ever perpetrated such a crime. As noted by Bannatyne (2001): "According to police reports and studies, not one child has been killed by a sadistic stranger lying in wait on Halloween with a deadly treat" (p. 222). The lack of any actual evidence of strangers poisoning children's candy has not deterred its widespread belief, however, and it was and continues to be an "urban legend," largely if inaccurately accepted as fact by a significant number of Americans (Skal, 2002).

Another prominent Halloween urban legend involves adults placing razor blades in apples and giving them to trick-or-treaters. Like rumors regarding poisoned candy, sociologists date the origin of the razor blades legend to the late 1960s and early 1970s, a time of growing adult fears about the safety of children, the danger of crime, and other social ills (Best & Horiuchi, 1985). Despite popular rumors to the contrary, there is no recorded incident of a child dying from biting into an apple with a razor blade in it (Bannatyne, 2001). Rumors of poisoned candy and razor blades in apples continue to be generated, however, and have led to some interesting responses within various communities. For example, many hospitals offered to X-ray children's trick-or-treat bags beginning in the 1970s (Ellis, 1994). Most eventually stopped, however, as they rarely found anything, X-rays cannot detect poison, and because the American Association of Poison Control (AAPC) noted in 1987 that X-rays detected foreign bodies such as metal in food only 14% of the time (Ellis, 1994). Citing fears of liability lawsuits if children were harmed by X-rayed candy, the AAPC advised hospitals to stop the practice, and most eventually did so."
http://www.nasponline.org/publicatio...halloween.aspx

http://www.qatarliving.com/node/266113
Well last year here someone decided to put adult cold medication in kids candy.
We take a better safe than sorry approach, if something prepackaged does not have an airtight seal it goes in the garbage.
Unless we know the person well then we would eat somehting like a candy apple, cookie ect


----------



## GoestoShow (Jul 15, 2009)

.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

I would love for my kids to get healthy treats or non-food treats. Then again I think the whole concept of hiding your identity then taking candy from strangers really really odd.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

we get all kinds of stuff other than candy. Cookies, chips, cool stuff (play dough would ROCK!!!) this year we are giving out glow braclettes. We usually giv e out spakely pencils. I never know how many kids we are actually going to get (up until this year I have gone trick or treating with them so have not given out much. This year big sister is taking them while I hand out candy. So excited! I love ToTers!!!


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

After all these years, and dozens of pounds of TOT candy, the only house I remember is the one that gave out pomegranates (they had a tree). They were an expensive "treat" back then, so I was always so excited to go to the "pomegranate house".

Contrary to those who think that you should not participate if you do not offer candy, I believe that if you cannot appreciate the fact that others have opened their home to you and offered you a "treat", candy or not, then you should not be out TOTing...Perhaps it would be helpful if parents primed thier younger kids from the start that TOTing is about getting _any_ kind of treat, then there would not be so much disappointment.

Perhaps I am the only truly paranoid person here, but I will not even take DD to houses where we do not know the people...and there is no amout of evidence to the contrary (thanks tbone_kneegrabber!) that will convince me otherwise! We live in an area of apartments and shops, so I am hoping that some of the shops have treats to hand out...I just do not feel comfortable driving to a neighborhood where I don't know anybody to go TOTing.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amma_mama* 
After all these years, and dozens of pounds of TOT candy, the only house I remember is the one that gave out pomegranates (they had a tree). They were an expensive "treat" back then, so I was always so excited to go to the "pomegranate house".

DSD would fall over with excitement if we had one of these in our neighborhood.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
If teens don't have costumes I make them wear glow in the dark vampire teeth before I will give them candy.











at our house we put up a sign "BEWARE: no costume, no candy!"
The only non dressed up people who get candy are small children who had no choice in the matter. I have no problems giving candy to teenagers and adults as long as they are in costume.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
Why did you have to throw it away? Was it rotten or just because it wasn't commercially packaged? Around here its fairly common to get an apple, especially from people who have apple trees in their yards or who have family connections to an orchard. We always just wash them up and eat them. Is that weird?

if they get an apple say, I just inspect the skin, then wash it and let them have it. I







the idea of small water bottles, i get parched taking the kids trick or treating.

(and i say things besides candy are fine)


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

A couple of years ago I handed out playdough. The teens were thrilled "Oh cool! Playdough!" I hadn't considered teens when buying it because where I grew up there was a trick or treating age limit set of about 12 (in the paper with the listed date, start time, and end time). My mom always held to it, and I never thought to question it. I had no idea teens went TOTing.

DH on the other hand, was upset that we wouldn't have left over candy for him







I bought him a bag or two on clearance afterwards to bring to work.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

The house I remember most from when I was a kid gave out cans of soda. And I didn't even like soda. It was just so cool getting something other than candy. This year we are giving out mini Halloween themed bags of potato chips. Not all kids like candy that much. Most people consider potato chips to be junk food so it's still a treat for most. And it's nice for there to be something nut and wheat free.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

its your money, its your house, do whatever you want!!
an my kids would totally fight over pirate booty! they love it.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I do think anything not pre-packaged is likely to get tossed. But, my kids would love the playdoh.

I should clarify. Trader Joes offers individually packaged snack packs of cashews and trail mix. It wouldn't be an open container.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
That's cute! What did she make them out of?

Felt I think. They were small, but they were handmade, with little glued on eyes, a few stitches for a mouth or nose. I think one year she made black cats. She was this really sweet older lady, and we didn't know her well, but she was our favorite house on Halloween!


----------



## Needle in the Hay (Sep 16, 2006)

We wouldn't bat an eye at any of the suggested treats on this thread. My son might not eat the trail mix but he won't eat butterfingers and peanut butter cups either (a rare non-allergic kid who can't stand PB). The treats I hated the most as a kid were those chalky monster candies made in Yugoslavia. Chips and crackers (like cheese and crackers) were great.

I agree there's nothing wrong with giving a treat that's a bit different as long as you at least make it something that kids in general will like. You will never hit the mark every time. I read in the paper once that the most hated Halloween candy is almond joy, one of my favorites when I was a kid.


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

Anything pre-packaged would be fine.

Forgive my ignorance, but what is veggie booty?


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

hmmm - we gave our mandarines last year - I was thinking orange, round, cool healthy alternative to sweeties - the kids were less than appreciative, but then the hallow e'en thing has just arrived really in france, there are very few people that know much about it other than running around and asking for sweeties - it's a shame really, when we were wee in return for the sweeties or whatever, we had to show off our hand carved lanterns made out of turnip (or suede) as we call it in scotland, of course have a home made costume and recite poetry or sing a song - don't know if anyone does anything like that now - I sound like an old fish wifey complaining!! - I'll go off and get my shawl and walking stick!!

To answer your question we would love to visit you on saturday night!!


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been reading too much MDC this year, DH picked out Goldfish and Teddy Grahams snack packs. Arguably junk, but less sugar and less stickyness.

When I was growing up, we tossed any candy with open wrappers. Several people would give out homemade candies or caramel apples. As long as they labeled it with a little name & address tag, we ate those. This was Base housing, though, so we figured there was *some* protection in that.

I've heard of hospitals x-raying candy, but we never took ours in.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Needle in the Hay* 
I read in the paper once that the most hated Halloween candy is almond joy, one of my favorites when I was a kid.

Who voted on that???? LOVE Almond Joy but they need more almonds to really be joyful. Just sayin'. I hate anything with nougat - ick....


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Been skimming...

With respect to the OP, my kids would be okay with that. They're like I was - love the candy, and want the candy, but a few non-candy treats are cool. If non-candy became the norm, they'd probably just quite TOTing (I would have, too), but a few non-candy things here and there just mixes it up nicely. I don't think anybody in our complex does toys, but there are a few bags of chips and occasionally some raisins or something. My mom used to hand out small packs of roasted, salted sunflower seeds - because she couldn't bring herself to hand out candy, and she knew I'd happily eat however many leftover packs she had.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2two babes* 
http://www.qatarliving.com/node/266113
Well last year here someone decided to put adult cold medication in kids candy.
We take a better safe than sorry approach, if something prepackaged does not have an airtight seal it goes in the garbage.
Unless we know the person well then we would eat somehting like a candy apple, cookie ect

That article states that all of those _were_ in properly sealed packaging, and that they weren't limited to a single neighborhood. All this had the police suspecting the cold medicine got into the candy at the manufacturers plant. My guess; was an employee with a cold accidentally dropped a few of his pills into the machinery and was too scared of getting fired to tell anyone.


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

Our favorite house growing up every year was the one who gave out spare change. I guess they saved it up all year and you never knew exactly what you'd get. It might be a few pennies or a nickel and a couple pennies. You might really score and get a dime or a quarter.







We had a smallish rural neighborhood, though, so I don't think they shelled out too much overall.

My kids and I are just excited to TorT at all. It's the activity that we enjoy as a family. We appreciate anything we get. Our downtown businesses get together and set up in the park or open up just for the night. Some of them give out toothbrushes (indiv. wrapped) some give those glow bracelets, some give candy, some give spider rings/toys/etc. The kids are excited regardless.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amma_mama* 
Contrary to those who think that you should not participate if you do not offer candy, I believe that if you cannot appreciate the fact that others have opened their home to you and offered you a "treat", candy or not, then you should not be out TOTing...Perhaps it would be helpful if parents primed thier younger kids from the start that TOTing is about getting _any_ kind of treat, then there would not be so much disappointment.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momily* 
What they don't like are things that are designed for little kids, and carry the assumption that ToT is for little kids. At 10 they're at this wonderful in between stage, and they don't want to be reminded by Dora the Explorer stickers that they're outgrowing something that they love.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
IF you do pre-packaged mini bags of fishie crackers or pretzels or what have you, ALSO buy candy.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Just please don't give out Jack Chick tracts, like one house in my neighborhood when I was a kid!

Bouncy balls, glo-bracelets, or pretzels would all be massive hits with my kid. One house near us gives out mini-Play-doh containers, and everyone loves that.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amma_mama* 
Perhaps I am the only truly paranoid person here, but I will not even take DD to houses where we do not know the people...and there is no amout of evidence to the contrary (thanks tbone_kneegrabber!) that will convince me otherwise! We live in an area of apartments and shops, so I am hoping that some of the shops have treats to hand out...I just do not feel comfortable driving to a neighborhood where I don't know anybody to go TOTing.

Just out of curiosity, why would you feel that the strangers in the shops would be any safer than people at houses? If nothing else, there's more anonymity in working for a store with other employees than handing out things from a home that may be remembered.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

are you kidding - i would be thrilled. They get so much candy and junk as it is. It's YOUR offering, you get to offer what you want. They don't have to take it if they don't like it


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

So I have a slightly related question - maybe it should go in another thread. I live in a LARGE plan, and we easily get 200+ kids on ToT night. Bags of Halloween candy are getting expensive! Is it terrible to just say, "Oh, well, we're out of candy now." And shut the lights out when we've run out?

Last year, someone stole our ghost lights and threw them into the street. I can only imagine that we'd get egged if we closed the doors before the night was "over" - even if it's all undressed teenagers at the end, going past the end time.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
When I was a kid the local hospital would xray everybody's candy to make sure there were no razor blades in anything. It's not like my parents were super paranoid.... everybody did it. As I look back it's so ridiculous... and expensive!

But I still wouldn't eat or let my kid eat anything that wasn't prepackaged.

As to the original question- it's all good! Whatever you hand out we would gratefully take and say "Thank you!"

Did you know that that whole "razor blade in the apple" thing never actually happened. It was a total myth. In fact, the only poisonings of halloween candy that are actually documented were committed by family members (I think there were 2 cases of parents putting poison in their kids' candy in order for it to look like someone else did it). The hysteria over trick or treating is ridiculous. You have a greater chance of getting struck by lightning than having a neighbor try to poison your child's food. When i was a kid there were people who made candy apples and donuts. It was great! And if someone is malicious, it's just as easy to poison a snickers bar (hyperdermic needle injection) than it is to poison a donut!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

We are giving out bubbles. I love non-candy treats!


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m.m.m.* 
And last year someone gave the kids each an apple. And I felt horrible, but it had to get tossed. HATE throwing away food....but seriously. That was weird.

Why would you throw it away? You buy apples at the store that have been handled by dozens of people along the way from the place it was picked until the time it was put out in the store. Why would you think an apple from your neighbor would be any less safe? I don't know why we operate under the assumption that our neighbors are trying to kill us. But if they were, it would be very easy to poison a candy bar with a hyperdermic needle. Perhaps the plastic packaging gives people the illusion of safety.

Here's one mom who hopes someone gives out fruit, and I'll gladly let him eat it!


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r&mmommy* 
You really don't have to convince me - I've known the truth about tampered candy for years - I've been the one lamenting about the demise of TOT based on fear mongering with little evidence. That said, I don't like the idea of unwrapped snacks. Not from a "tampering" perspective, but from a "I don't know about someone else's quality control" issue (I have many, many real and valid reasons for that little prejudice but I won't bore/gross you all out with details) People around here don't give out unwrapped candy/food - It's simply not done.

The truth is, that "packaged food" has SERIOUS quality control issues in this country. Our food supply is not safe and many people get sick every year from contaminated food (remember the peanut butter, bagged spinach, hamburgers, etc etc). I would feel better having my kids eat a homemade cookie made from real ingredients rather than a bag of chips ahoy that's packed full of artificial ingredients and was made on an assembly line where quality control is not at all assured. Do you let your kids eat homemade cupcakes or cookies at a birthday party? How is it different?


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I'm really surprised by how many people think the rest of the neighborhood is obligated to buy something your particular child will like. It's free stuff. It's not your food for the week and you didn't pay for it. Is there an expectation that every single thing is supposed to be a treat that everyone who might possibly ring the bell will love?

I make up treat bags and I hope I have a good mix of stuff in there so most people will find at least one thing they like, but I don't think everyone will like everything. I don't even like Runts and Nerds but some kids do, other kids are all about the chocolate. They'll throw it out or trade or eat it. I've made a good effort but I'm not going to spend my year trying to think of the perfect treat that every child will be thrilled to have. Actually, this year I had a great idea - cotton candy machine - but those things are hard to rent on Halloween and the weather is looking iffy (that's what I need is 100 kids standing in line, waiting on a lump of pink sugar). Would some kids not like cotton candy? Maybe. Would some parents not be thrilled with it? Maybe. That's life. Not everyone likes everything.

I was not a really candy oriented kid. I disliked pretty much everything in the bag except Reeses and back then, those were pretty rare. We traded with or siblings, the kids across the street, whoever. You get excited about the stuff you like, you trade the stuff you don't. We ate on it a few days and then who knows what happened to it.

I just reread this and maybe I think the way I do about treats because I liked so little candy, I kind of just expected not to like most of it and was happy to find a handfull of Reeses. Maybe If I were a really candy oriented kid, I'd want the really good stuff at every house?


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

We're giving out mini cans of 7up and chocolate covered raisins.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_ani* 
I would love for my kids to get healthy treats or non-food treats. Then again I think the whole concept of hiding your identity then taking candy from strangers really really odd.









Then don't participate.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalaRei* 
So I have a slightly related question - maybe it should go in another thread. I live in a LARGE plan, and we easily get 200+ kids on ToT night. Bags of Halloween candy are getting expensive! Is it terrible to just say, "Oh, well, we're out of candy now." And shut the lights out when we've run out?

Last year, someone stole our ghost lights and threw them into the street. I can only imagine that we'd get egged if we closed the doors before the night was "over" - even if it's all undressed teenagers at the end, going past the end time.

Oh, stuff like that happens around here too. I think it's just the night rather than anything you are doing. My DH puts up a special light and he only leaves it up a couple hours because he's worried someone will steal or damage it. Our TOT is only 2 hours so my candy usually lasts that long. But if I ran out (or just got sick of answering the door), I would have no problem turning out the lights and not participating. It's not like you're opening the door and screaming "No candy for you, you ungrateful, uncostumed teens!!" or something, right?









As for what to hand out, I'd say do whatever you want. It's not like you're forcing them to take what is offered.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

A house around here always gets stuff from Oriental Trading Company. It's cheapie plastic crap that breaks in 5 minutes but my DS was just THRILLED with that kaladiscope deal he got last year. OTC has huge lots of stuff for pretty cheap really.

We'll be out ToT so we won't pass candy but when my kids outgrow ToT that's what DH and I plan on doing.

And I'd love non-candy snacks!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elizabeth2008* 
Did you know that that whole "razor blade in the apple" thing never actually happened. It was a total myth.

Even as a kid, I used to wonder how anybody could have hidden a razor blade in an apple. I mean - sure, it's thin and sharp, but it couldn't get in there without leaving a cut in the apple, right? It's not as though someone could seal the apple invisibly back up with "fruit glue".

There are so many easier ways to hurt random kids than doing this - and there's always the possibility/probability that _someone_ is going to remember who was passing out the red/green/yellow apples or the homemade brownies, yk? I don't do homemade, because 1) we're probably going to get upwards of 100 kids, and I just don't have time make that much stuff, and 2) I know that the "don't eat anything homemade" thing is out there, and most of it would just get thrown away, anyway.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalaRei* 
So I have a slightly related question - maybe it should go in another thread. I live in a LARGE plan, and we easily get 200+ kids on ToT night. Bags of Halloween candy are getting expensive! Is it terrible to just say, "Oh, well, we're out of candy now." And shut the lights out when we've run out?

Of course. That's how kids/families know when a house isn't participating, or is done.

Quote:

Last year, someone stole our ghost lights and threw them into the street. I can only imagine that we'd get egged if we closed the doors before the night was "over" - even if it's all undressed teenagers at the end, going past the end time.
Luck of the draw. We handed stuff out every year, and had our pumpkins smashed before we blew them out several times. If you happen to get people who think it's fun to commit acts of vandalism on Halloween, then you get them. It's not likely to make much difference if you're still handing stuff out or not.


----------



## beautifulboy (Apr 5, 2009)

We're giving away halloween mini containers of play dough that we bought at Target. I love the bubbles idea.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Then don't participate.









I think it was a joke







.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I print out halloween themed games (word searches, mazes, coloring pages) , roll them up and hand those out, but we give out candy too. I love halloween!


----------



## m.m.m. (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elizabeth2008* 
Why would you throw it away? You buy apples at the store that have been handled by dozens of people along the way from the place it was picked until the time it was put out in the store. Why would you think an apple from your neighbor would be any less safe? I don't know why we operate under the assumption that our neighbors are trying to kill us. But if they were, it would be very easy to poison a candy bar with a hyperdermic needle. Perhaps the plastic packaging gives people the illusion of safety.

Here's one mom who hopes someone gives out fruit, and I'll gladly let him eat it!

Yeah, I answered this already. Same as everyone else who would be weirded out by someone giving out non-pre-packaged. No good reason, if I think about it logically. But same would apply to open candy, ziploc baggies of food, any of that. Actually the apple went to compost, so it was better off than the baggy of goldfish


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I give out a mix. I have Goldfish, Peanut Butter Ritz, Dum Dum lollipops, Nerds, pencils, coupons for fries at Burger King, little Halloween-themed erasers, three kinds of stickers, tiny kaleidoscopes, Laffy Taffy and Sweet Tarts. The kids (or their parents) each pick two things- three if we have a lot left towards the end of the night. I figure that this way, there's something for everyone.

I only buy candy that we will eat (we're vegetarians, so a lot of candy is out, due to gelatin) and try to have stuff on hand for really little kids. Honestly, I'd give out only non-candy stuff, but DH is afraid we'd get egged by older kids. The variety is a kind of compromise.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
I give out a mix. I have Goldfish, Peanut Butter Ritz, Dum Dum lollipops, Nerds, pencils, coupons for fries at Burger King, little Halloween-themed erasers, three kinds of stickers, tiny kaleidoscopes, Laffy Taffy and Sweet Tarts. The kids (or their parents) each pick two things- three if we have a lot left towards the end of the night. I figure that this way, there's something for everyone.

You must be a very patient person. It would drive me insane to stand there while kids deliberated on what to choose.

Don't get me wrong though. We would love to come to your house. My daughter would flip. But I just couldn't offer that kind of variety at my house.

Some years I just do a single kind of candy to avoid the deliberation. This year I was brave and got two kinds







.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I wouldn't care one way or another. My dd has gotten this kind of treat in the past and been very blunt about her opinion of it, but that was because she was at that blunt stage where kids blurt everything out. I was very embarassed and prompted her to be polite. She actually ate the snack later and enjoyed it so if you get a kid who is at that stage don't take it seriously.
I don't think you should assume that keeping even the occasional sweet away will make it so your child never has a sweets problem. Sweets are something that people love if their taste buds love them and hate if they don't. My mother did this same thing until I was three and my brother was one, she then limited sweets very strictly after that and we still go absolutely crazy for sweets, me the most. I think healthy diets are a great thing, but there is no sure way to prevent sweet problems or cravings later in life.


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

Last year one of our neighbors gave out stickers. Her house was my kid's favorite. They were really happy to get stuff that wasn't candy. ONe house gave pencils, another snack size bags of pretzles and whole wheat crackers, and another gave pads of paper. My kids really liked them all and so did I.

One thing I would stay away from is nuts because so many kids are allergic, but the rest of the ideas sound great!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
We'll be out ToT so we won't pass candy but when my kids outgrow ToT that's what DH and I plan on doing.


I have never gone ToTing with my kids. I don't think it's fair that they be out getting stuff from other people and have no one at home giving to other kids. So dh takes them out, I stay home. He gets the Baileys at the one neighbour, I get to stay warm. Win win.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I love this idea. I'm not going to allow my kids probably ANY candy this year. We don't snack on candy anyway, but that isn't why. My DS1 has a milk allergy and can't have food dyes -- he is autistic and we avoid those type of foods; DS2 is very allergic to chocolate -- so I would allow him a few lollipops or that type of candy but not a lot. They do want to dress up and I think they should be allowed to. We'll be handing out prepackaged snacks like pretzels.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Then don't participate.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I think it was a joke







.

It really was. I thought







would get that across


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
You must be a very patient person. It would drive me insane to stand there while kids deliberated on what to choose.

Honestly, ime, most kids pick much more quickly than you'd think. I've never really offered a lot of variety, and usually just put something in the bags - but a few people around here let the kids pick. They generally know what they like.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
You must be a very patient person. It would drive me insane to stand there while kids deliberated on what to choose.









I'm not that patient. I take DD toting with a friend and her DD while _DH_ hands out the loot. I love Halloween though. We're also _that_ house- the one with the decorations up on October 1st and the parents that dress up every year.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 







I'm not that patient. I take DD toting with a friend and her DD while _DH_ hands out the loot.

It's my husband's job now too thank goodness. I was so relieved last year when I finally had a kid old enough to go out ToTing with so I could get out of handing out candy. And it was so much more fun...like being a kid again.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I think it was a joke







.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_ani* 
It really was. I thought







would get that across









Along the same of lines as when people say "taking your kid to the mall to sit on a fat man's lap with a list of things they want is weird"? Yeah.. don't get that one either.









The custom is what it is.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

We love the healthy treats









and we trick or trade the others- or mail them to grandma









**bonus points for the neighbors who offer vegan yummies!!**


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

This thread stuck in my brain today so I asked every kid that crossed my path (about 40 between karate and gym)







; the consensus is that anything even remotely junkfood like and free is good!

Last year we bought chocolate, playdoh and glow bracelets thinking that the kids too young for a lot of candy would get the toys but most of the older kids/teens wanted them too. So this year I bought 100 when they showed up in the 1$ section.


----------



## r&mmommy (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elizabeth2008* 
The truth is, that "packaged food" has SERIOUS quality control issues in this country. Our food supply is not safe and many people get sick every year from contaminated food (remember the peanut butter, bagged spinach, hamburgers, etc etc). I would feel better having my kids eat a homemade cookie made from real ingredients rather than a bag of chips ahoy that's packed full of artificial ingredients and was made on an assembly line where quality control is not at all assured. Do you let your kids eat homemade cupcakes or cookies at a birthday party? How is it different?

Truthfully, I nor anyone close to me has ever been sickened by packaged foods - granted we tend not to eat a lot of them either. And TOT candy has been shown to mostly be safe (cold meds aside) - I have however, been nearly hopsitialized with food posioning from an office potluck, as were several coworkers. We were told later by HR that health officials said the kitchen that the food came from was so disgusting some of them were vomiting. I VERY reluctantly allow my kids to eat homemade good at parties.

To each their own.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I really don't know that someone handing out "homemade" items isn't giving out stuff made from a box cooked in a dirty kitchen.

My kitchen isn't perfect but if I am cooking for other people I will go out of my way to be extra double super good about things. I don't really know what other people are doing unless I have been in their homes.

I have had trouble with that sort of thing ever since those "I haven't cleaned my house in fifteen years" or "I had fifty seven dogs and no one knew," shows started becoming popular.


----------



## Needle in the Hay (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
Who voted on that???? LOVE Almond Joy but they need more almonds to really be joyful. Just sayin'. I hate anything with nougat - ick....










I think it was in the Detroit Free Press. I grew up in the Detroit area though and always liked Almond Joy, but I always thought they were stingy with the almonds too. They need special Almond Joy bars for the people who really, really feel like a nut.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I would give you a polite response, but yes, I'd hate you.









We never let our kids eat anything homemade from trick or treating. That would be thrown out.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

My little girl would LOVE play doh.


----------



## plunky (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
I never let my kids eat anything opened.

This was how my dad was when I was growing up. I'm not sure if I'll continue the tradition. Probably not because mostly the stories of razor blades in apples were urban legends. Guess we'll see when DD is a year or two older.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, re-inspired by this thread, we have become the house of choice.

For daycare party, where homemade is somewhat ok, I'm doing gummies on a skewer.

At home we've got a basket with the following, all commercially wrapped if foodstuff:
- small packs of card games like Old Maid, etc.
- bouncy balls
- mini chocolate bars, not nut-free
- mini rice krispie squares
- packs of oatmeal cookies
- packs of teddy grahams (reserved for tots)

And we'll let kids pick two. I don't mind waiting.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't want to put a damper on the party but I was telling my husband about the info someone posted about there being no confirmed reports of razor blades in apples, but according to Snopes (my husband looked it up), there have been reports of tampering documented: http://www.snopes.com/horrors/mayhem/needles.asp
Just wanted to do my civic duty by presenting possibly helpful information. Don't mean to make anyone paranoid. Carry on.


----------

